# Kokopelli Recon Inflatable Packraft - Self-Bailing Whitewater



## mountainlizzie

*Kokopelli Recon Inflatable Packraft - Self-Bailing Whitewater for sale with NRS 220 paddle, emergency rope and thigh straps. 2020 model. Selling due to a move where I will not be able to use. $1000 firm. Like new, no damage, t-zip model. Pickup in Fruita. Text 910-494-8782 *


----------

